# A few (girly) questions about living in Dubai...



## BLM

Ok so I'm now counting down the days till I move to Dubai, less than three weeks to go!

But I have just a few little questions that I need to clear up before I come out. Hopefully one of you nice ladies can help me?

1. Doctors - easy enough to find a good female doctor for girl issues? 
2. Contraceptive pill - easy enough to get? Is it free like in the UK or do you have to pay for it?
3. Beauticians - can you get a brazilian wax in Dubai?
4. The beach - can you wear a bikini on public beaches or do I need to buy some long board shorts?
5. Has anyone seen the 'Aussie Miracle' hair care products in Dubai?
6. Can you use Instant Messenger and Facebook in Dubai? I heard they banned Youtube...


Thanks in advance!


----------



## cairogal

BLM said:


> Ok so I'm now counting down the days till I move to Dubai, less than three weeks to go!
> 
> But I have just a few little questions that I need to clear up before I come out. Hopefully one of you nice ladies can help me?
> 
> 1. Doctors - easy enough to find a good female doctor for girl issues?
> 2. Contraceptive pill - easy enough to get? Is it free like in the UK or do you have to pay for it?
> 3. Beauticians - can you get a brazilian wax in Dubai?
> 4. The beach - can you wear a bikini on public beaches or do I need to buy some long board shorts?
> 5. Has anyone seen the 'Aussie Miracle' hair care products in Dubai?
> 6. Can you use Instant Messenger and Facebook in Dubai? I heard they banned Youtube...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I found that recommendations from friends will lead to go doctors. I used to visit a clinic in Jumeirah w/ all British doctors and staff. I don't mean to say that doctors of other nationalities won't be good. My experience in the region w/ OBGYNs has led me to believe that some doctors are better at not imparting their prejudice than others when it comes to exams. In the Arab world if you are not married then you typically do not see an OBGYN for regular check ups. I'm not sure if my GP is still there, but if you'd like her name I'll post it.

The pill is very easy to get and dead cheap. You'll want to bring your pack so the pharamacist can match it. Some brands are more expensive than others.

Brazilian wax is available everywhere. Arab women typically remove all their body hair once/month. ALL OF IT.

A bikini is fine on the beach. No thongs or topless sunbathing. You'll find that you are more comfortable on one beach than another. I recall visiting Mumzar Beach park years ago, and though we were with 3 male friends, we were still ogled. Contrast that w/ various beaches along the Jumeirah strip where you'll see lots of women dressed like you. I believe the police have cracked down on the guys who visit the beach just to look. Not all of the UAE is as liberal as Dubai, so there's no harm in bringing those shorts. Bear in mind that it's best to observe local modesty getting to/from the beach. Cover your shoulders, wear something that goes below the knee, etc.

Is Aussie Miracle in a purple bottle?

Facebook and Messenger are up and running last i heard (many friends in the UAE are on FacebooK), but I'll let current residents comment on that.


----------



## Pasanada

Hi BML,

I move to Dubai in 2 weeks time. I hope your move goes well and you enjoy Dubai!

J xx


----------



## alli

Great thread, I wanted to know the answers too! Cheers


----------



## Elphaba

Hello & welcome

There are lots of good female doctors. Let me know if you want a referral.

The contraceptive pill is available over the counter and you pay for it. These things are not subsidised, especially as only married people are supposed to have sex here!

There are loads of beauticians, salons & spas. You will be spoilt for choice.

No problem with bikinis on hotel & main beaches in Dubai. Other places are more conservative,bit as others have said it is a case of you being a) comfortable and b) appropriate.

Facebook has not been banned. The only thing you will find is that certain links on there are not available. You'll soon get used to the standard banned site notice!


I trust you have decent accommodation sorted? Where will you be living?

Please keep asking questions.


----------



## BLM

Thankyou all! REALLY helpful advice and a MAJOR relief!

Cairogal and Elphaba - yes please on the doctor referrals. We are not married yet (engaged) but I do need a doctor for my ovary issues. I have managed to get a year's worth of prescription for my pill here in the UK but I'm not quite ready for kids...do you have to prove you're married for gyny doctor appts?

Cairogal - Aussie Miracle is in a cream bottle with a little purple kangaroo on it. Lots of natural ingrediants. Really good for fighting humidity frizz. I can always get it shipped from home 

Pasananda - good luck with your move! let me know how you get on

Elphaba - we have arranged a one-month rental in a hotel apartment on Sheik Zayed Road. But I know you are the real estate guru so just as soon as I've landed, I will be messaging you  I would like to live around Bur Dubai I think.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Elphaba

For a doctor I suggest you start with a lovely GP- Dr Liz Elderfield (she's from down under too!). The has just moved to the Infinity Clinic, see link

Infinity Health Clinic , Dubai, United Arab Emirates



I am not an estate agent, but I can refer you to decent companies & offer a bit of advice.


----------



## Pasanada

BLM said:


> Pasananda - good luck with your move! let me know how you get on


If I find the time when I arrive in Dubai, I'll set up my own blog (friends in Spain want to know how I'm getting on!) so will give you the link.

Good luck to you too and give me a shout when you're over!


----------



## alli

Elphaba said:


> For a doctor I suggest you start with a lovely GP- Dr Liz Elderfield (she's from down under too!). The has just moved to the Infinity Clinic, see link
> 
> Infinity Health Clinic , Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an estate agent, but I can refer you to decent companies & offer a bit of advice.


Thank you so much, when I come over I'll give this lady a ring. I might also hit you up for rental advice too, once we are there


----------



## sillymilly

Does anybody know if there is a minimum age to buy over the counter condoms and the contaceptive pill? xxx


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



sillymilly said:


> Does anybody know if there is a minimum age to buy over the counter condoms and the contaceptive pill? xxx


i dont think there is a age limit for buying condoms but for pills not too sure..


----------



## londonguyzee

*hiya*



Pasanada said:


> Hi BML,
> 
> I move to Dubai in 2 weeks time. I hope your move goes well and you enjoy Dubai!
> 
> J xx


Hey nice to know more people are moving to Dubai.. hope you both enjoy your stay in Dubai.. i am pretty new myself and loving it out here so far.. if you need any help do give me a shout.. 

Zee x


----------



## Guest

londonguyzee said:


> Hey nice to know more people are moving to Dubai.. hope you both enjoy your stay in Dubai.. i am pretty new myself and loving it out here so far.. if you need any help do give me a shout..
> 
> Zee x


All we seem to hear about is that people are leaving! So good to hear that people are coming over too!

I moved over beginning of the year and absolutely love it! Always looking to meet new people and make new friends!

Hope to hear from expat newbies and expat oldies soon!


----------



## londonguyzee

*hi*



Buppo said:


> All we seem to hear about is that people are leaving! So good to hear that people are coming over too!
> 
> I moved over beginning of the year and absolutely love it! Always looking to meet new people and make new friends!
> 
> Hope to hear from expat newbies and expat oldies soon!



true Buppo i think the worst is over and now people are coming back to Dubai as they are finding good opportunities... lets hope it stays that way, how you finding Dubai so far?


----------



## Guest

londonguyzee said:


> true Buppo i think the worst is over and now people are coming back to Dubai as they are finding good opportunities... lets hope it stays that way, how you finding Dubai so far?


I absolutely love it! Makes a change to London! To be honest not done much socialising or sight seeing so got lots to catch up on, hopefully will be a lot more active now!

How about you? What work do you do? Where do you stay? Hobbies? Interests?


----------



## marc

lol how old are you having sex at, is the question?


----------



## londonguyzee

*hi*



Buppo said:


> I absolutely love it! Makes a change to London! To be honest not done much socialising or sight seeing so got lots to catch up on, hopefully will be a lot more active now!
> 
> How about you? What work do you do? Where do you stay? Hobbies? Interests?


yeh loving the change for sure.. done a lot of sight seeing now trying to concentrate on work .. i run a landscaping contracting company how about yourself? play tennis whenever i get a chance. So where in Dubai are you?


----------



## sillymilly

marc said:


> lol how old are you having sex at, is the question?


I'm not but I'm 16 and moving there till I'm 18 at least..


----------



## londonguyzee

*hi*



sillymilly said:


> I'm not but I'm 16 and moving there till I'm 18 at least..


ok well it makes sense that you get as much info as possible


----------



## sillymilly

londonguyzee said:


> ok well it makes sense that you get as much info as possible


Yeh.. just was curious as to what's available and what's not


----------



## marc

condoms are everywhere lol in every shop next to the chewing gum right at the front.... , and other things lol...


----------



## londonguyzee

*hi*



sillymilly said:


> Yeh.. just was curious as to what's available and what's not


everything is available in Dubai


----------



## Yoga girl

cairogal said:


> I found that recommendations from friends will lead to go doctors. I used to visit a clinic in Jumeirah w/ all British doctors and staff. I don't mean to say that doctors of other nationalities won't be good. My experience in the region w/ OBGYNs has led me to believe that some doctors are better at not imparting their prejudice than others when it comes to exams. In the Arab world if you are not married then you typically do not see an OBGYN for regular check ups. I'm not sure if my GP is still there, but if you'd like her name I'll post it.
> 
> The pill is very easy to get and dead cheap. You'll want to bring your pack so the pharamacist can match it. Some brands are more expensive than others.
> 
> Brazilian wax is available everywhere. Arab women typically remove all their body hair once/month. ALL OF IT.
> 
> A bikini is fine on the beach. No thongs or topless sunbathing. You'll find that you are more comfortable on one beach than another. I recall visiting Mumzar Beach park years ago, and though we were with 3 male friends, we were still ogled. Contrast that w/ various beaches along the Jumeirah strip where you'll see lots of women dressed like you. I believe the police have cracked down on the guys who visit the beach just to look. Not all of the UAE is as liberal as Dubai, so there's no harm in bringing those shorts. Bear in mind that it's best to observe local modesty getting to/from the beach. Cover your shoulders, wear something that goes below the knee, etc.
> 
> Is Aussie Miracle in a purple bottle?
> 
> Facebook and Messenger are up and running last i heard (many friends in the UAE are on FacebooK), but I'll let current residents comment on that.


Hi
facebook is definitely working and you can use msn without any problems.

I would also like more info about the pill. DO you need a prescription or can you just walk into a pharmacy with an old box?

Mamzar Park is a good place to go as a girl alone. I would give Mamzar beach a miss though, as it is still full of men ogling.

Anyone know a good hairdresser? I need a good cut, not bothered about their skills at blow drying it!


----------

